# Fordbank at johnstone



## Geezakiss (4 August 2014)

I am soon to be purchasing my own horse. I am moving in a couple of weeks and fordbank is right on my doorstep, I have tried unsuccessfully to get anyone at fordbank on the phone to enquire about livery prices and what is included, does anyone here have any idea what they charge? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flora (4 August 2014)

No idea what they charge, had heard they were expensive, but Fiona is usually on the ball at getting back to you.  My friend is on a lovely wee yard in Houston and loves it. Small, friendly yard with large indoor school and not far from Johnstone.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (4 August 2014)

I've just moved (with new horse) to the yard in Houston Flora's just mentioned - its nice and they also have a space left!


----------



## Geezakiss (4 August 2014)

Which yard is it in Houston? Houston is going back out my way though once I move.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (4 August 2014)

It's Turningshaw Farm - lady is Lynne Thomson, she's on Facebook.


----------



## Borntobeaprincess (20 August 2014)

Hey I keep my horses at Fordbank
Livery depends on what height the horse or pony is, but if it's a horse assisted livery starts at £65 per week, that includes stable, grazing, use of arenas and no additional charge for floodlights, all bedding and haylage. Also turnout and bring in 7 days a week, putting in haynets and breakfasts/dinners and holding for the farrier, vet etc.
I love it there.
I think they changed the phone number recently, so it's not the same one on the advertising board outside. Best thing to do would be to pop in, they have a late night on a Thursday until 7 or 8? and are staffed 7 days a week between 9-5. Or if you want I can message you the new number.... If I can figure out how to do that &#128514;


----------



## Brightbay (20 August 2014)

Probably also worth speaking to Sue at Wellstrand - I think their turnout is probably better than Fordbank (I pass Fordbank's on the train twice a day and even in the summer there never seem to be many horses out - I would imagine it's even more restricted in winter). Wellstrand have a Facebook page with contact details


----------



## Borntobeaprincess (21 August 2014)

Horses get turned out every day, summer and winter at Fordbank. There isn't a huge amount of grazing but it's well managed. The field you see on the train is the riding school ponies field, the school ponies go out at night and come in during the day, then the yard owner puts her horses out in that field for a few hours during the day, that's why there are only a couple out.

My horses are out overnight in the summer and come in during the day to keep them in when flies are bad, and in the winter they are out during the day and in at night.

If it's totally disgusting I ask the staff to keep my horses in, they will put hay and water into them. That's my choice.

Wellstrand does have a lot more grazing than fordbank, so really depends what you are looking for. They don't have the same arena facilities though. Wellstrand is a nice yard, very quiet and ideal if you like hacking out. Personally I like to do a bit if work in the school so opted for the facilities such as the full set of jumps and large outdoor they have at fordbank. 

Both yards have their good points and weaknesses, but wouldn't say anything bad about either if them as I have liveried at both


----------

